# ntpd & djbdns

## Xamot

I have started using djbdns's dnscache and tinydns after adding them to the default run level those start up fine and I can ping servers and what not once everything is up.

But ntpd which is also in the default runlevel always ends up complaining that it can't find the ntp servers during startup. It startups right after svscan and I think what is happening is that is starts too soon after ntpd. Cause it starts up find if I do a /etc/init.d/ntpd restart once I've logged in.  Is there any way I can fix this dependency problem?

----------

## klieber

moving to networking forum.

--kurt

----------

## eean

Well, the easy way to fix it is to put the NTP servers as IP address's in your NTP conf (forget the specifics on that, but it should be pretty easy). Most NTP servers should have static IPs.

----------

## Xamot

The problem was with ntpdate. I'm still not sure why it fails but by removing the NTPDATESERVER setting in /etc/conf.d/ntpd and making sure my /etc/ntp.conf was good, everything seems fine even with FQDN's.

Still don't know what ntpdate's problem was, but my system time seems to be fine.

----------

